# B-17G "Fuddy Duddy" pictures



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2005)

I went to Camarillo to see the EAAs B-17 Flying Fortress "Fuddy Duddy" yesterday. What a bird! This one is not the original Fuddy Duddy, which was lost on December 30, 1944 after a mid-air collision with another B-17 over Mannheim Germany. This B-17 actually has an interesting history. It was flown post war as a VIP transport. Ike flew in it in 1946 to tour the South Pacific and MacArthur was flown in it in the 1950s. You can see where the windows have been removed one of the shots below (-0046).

Enjoy them! Next week I will have shots of the Collings Foundation B-17 and B-24. 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 28, 2005)

Great photo's Evan! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks! There really is nothing like getting into one of those old birds. The history that is in them is incredible. Funny thing is, I started answering a couple of questions for people inside and ended up giving an inpromptu presentation! It's all about keeping the history alive and honoring the men who flew them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2005)

crappy cockpit though 

and how'd the bomb aimer and navigator get in the nose if not through the cockpit??


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2005)

The bombardier and navigator entered through the same hatch in the nose. Once through the hatch, go left into the nose or right and up to the cockpit. 

What's wrong with the cockpit?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2005)

it sucks compared other bombers' i mean what's with all the comrolls in the middle...............


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2005)

It certainly makes it easier to have one set of controls that either the pilot or co-pilot could get to. You will find that modern bombers have the same configuration. It doesn't suck, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2005)

yes i know the configuration made sence, even the lanc had summit similar, it's the sheer number of them!!


----------

